# I need a seat!!! HELP!!!



## Iram (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Iram (Jul 26, 2011)

and the sissy bar if any one has them. please let me know. thanks


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 26, 2011)

Have you checked the ones on ebay? A search by "bicycle banana seat" will turn up some seats similar to the ones in your ad. Ditto for a "bicycle sissy bar" search.

Dave


----------



## Iram (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info.. I did look on ebay but, do you know by any chance who was the maker of the seat for those montgomery ward's hawthornes? i have a lot of schwinn seats but i want to keep it all original. 


 Thanks again!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 28, 2011)

In all honesty, I wouldn't know for sure which seat maker supplied seats for these Hawthorne bikes. There's probably better than a 50-50 chance they were Troxel seats, however. I have a 1950 ladies Hawthorne with the original Troxel seat. The older bike ads used to many times state the make of seat used along with makes of other equipment, such as New Departure hubs and Torrington pedals, but I don't think they did that very often on 1960s and later ads. They mention features of the bike, like in your ad images, but don't specifically state makers of the equipment on the bike.

Dave


----------



## Iram (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks for the info!!!!!!!!


----------

